# Rookie facing a simple problem with California Air Tools Compressor



## skywalker_ca84 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello guys,

I bought a California Air Tools compressor for my wife who is training for Dental College, and needs the air compressor to practice for her exams. I have a California Air Tools Air Compressor (Oil Free). The compressor is connected to the Dental Turbine unit with a pipe (Duh!)

The compressor works fine. It's the connecting pipe that's giving me trouble. The attached picture shows how I connected the pipe to the coupling of the air compressor. The problem is when the pressure rises, the pipe is dislodged from the coupling. I have tried using industrial grade tape to keep the pipe in place, but it does not work. Can someone please comment what part is needed to secure the pipe in place so that when the pressure rises, it's not dislodged? Even a PSI of 60 is enough to dislodge the pipe

Would really really appreciate someone to point me to the correct part. Please make sure you check the picture below which I uploaded to imageshack. Thanks!

You can check the picture here


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Where the red threads are in the picture there should be a coupling nut and a "O" ring of some sort on the tube. That is what holds the tube in the fitting. You are missing parts. Roger


----------



## skywalker_ca84 (Oct 27, 2012)

Got it. Thanks!


----------

